# Nitecore Chargers. Are these any good?



## Tecboy (Aug 23, 2015)

I see most online stores carry nitecore charger. Are these any good?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 23, 2015)

The i series as well as the d series are good chargers, just not the fastest versions on the market. 

You can find them on sale for the 4 cell version for the low $20 range. 

If you register at illumination supply, they have D4 chargers for $22.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 23, 2015)

I used an i4 v2 for two years to recharge my Li-Ion and NiMH cells. Worked perfectly with never a problem. It was slow, but got the job done.


----------



## RBWNY (Aug 24, 2015)

I did a video of the D4 which has been quite popular..... https://youtu.be/wb1tOy8tKpo


----------



## cland72 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had the i4 for a couple of years and it works great. I put the batteries on the charger when I go to bed, and they are full when I wake up.

Some people here complain the charging rate is too slow, but that's not a deal breaker IMO.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have an i2 which that I don't use much any longer and a D4. They both have been working when needed. The only drawback is that they are both slower to recharge cells than other chargers I have. It's not a problem though unless you need to constantly charge your cells as fast as possible.


----------



## kreisl (Aug 25, 2015)

i really like the 3 blinking LED's/slot of my nitcore i4 v2. moreover these chargers only need 1 cable to connect charger with wall outlet, no PSU adapter, because the AC/DC converter unit is integrated in the charger. that is hell convenient. parts of the charger can get hot to the touch and yes the charging is slow *but like any other charger* sold by established retailers (in UK, USA, EU) they do work and are safe.

you could google term < _"NITECORE 4-Slot Battery Charger $ 11.9 Free Shipping" _> for the lowest price i've ever seen on the WWW and there are sellers on Alibaba who ask only US$10.2 unit price. afaik there is no MAP on this particular nitcore item, sellers are free to advertise and offer the lowest price they want. the official and only geman distributor asks $38.x (incl shipping) for the identical item, go figure.

but you didn't ask about price, did you? back to your question, yes the i4 is a good charger fwiw. i know a local seller and he told me that he's superhappy with selling these chargers *because *of the huge profit margin. what's that? roughly (38-10.2)/10.2 = 272% profit, not bad.

at least he was being honest with me :devil:


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 25, 2015)

Manufacture & Dealer Profit Margin & ROI aside, *YES, it is a good charger.*

FWIW, the furniture you are sitting on as you read this likely has a higher profit margin.


----------



## Tecboy (Aug 26, 2015)

Why this online store is overpriced? http://www.nitecorelights.com


----------



## chuckhov (Aug 26, 2015)

That's SGD, not USD.
Singapore dollars.

https://www.google.com/search?q=SGD...i57.4263j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8

-Chuck


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 26, 2015)

I think they are a decent charger but far too slow for me, I prefer the Xtar chargers that can charge at 1A. The Xtar XP4 is affordable and it can charge 4x1A but doesn't have a screen. They make many different models.


----------



## Wind100100 (Aug 26, 2015)

Raysbeam said:


> I think they are a decent charger but far too slow for me, I prefer the Xtar chargers that can charge at 1A. The Xtar XP4 is affordable and it can charge 4x1A but doesn't have a screen. They make many different models.


The VC4 has the same ability but includes an LCD info display screen. I believe it's cheaper, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## RBWNY (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, I too like the XTAR's. The VC2/4 has a display. I also use an OPUS C3100, which outputs up to 2A! It's a great unit!


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 26, 2015)

Wind100100 said:


> The VC4 has the same ability but includes an LCD info display screen. I believe it's cheaper, but I'm not sure why.



VC4 is 4x 0.5A, 2x 1A. Still a great charger and faster then the nitecore's.


----------



## Tecboy (Aug 26, 2015)

I'll get nitecore charger. I like slow charger better. It gives the batteries recycle more.


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 26, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> I'll get nitecore charger. I like slow charger better. It gives the batteries recycle more.



Xtar XP4 gives option of slow or fast charge, does both lithium and nimh and can be used as a power bank, just saying. Mine cost $26 on eBay.


----------



## akhyar (Aug 27, 2015)

I have the 1st version i2 since they were launced maybe back in 2011/12 that's still going strong.
Recently just took delivery of v2014 i4 that was on sale for US$11.90 including free registered worldwide shipping.
While I do agree that the i2 and i4 are damn slow chargers, to me they are also value for money and good beginners chargers.
I also have the Opus BT C3100 and Xtar VC4 for advance charging


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 27, 2015)

I also have the first gen i2 Nitecore charger and have been using it for more than a year until a newer and better version of the charger on different brand was released. It really gets the job done despite its slow charging capacity. Currently, that i2 is now with my friend and I now have a 4 and 2 bays charger to replace my i2.


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 27, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> I'll get nitecore charger. I like slow charger better. It gives the batteries recycle more.



If you do decide on the D4 (I luv mine) make sure you get it with the factory validation code sticker on the box. There are a whole bunch being sold that are copies and while they work like the original there are some obvious differences. Most notably the battery bars on the original are copper with nickel (I think that's the right coating?) but the cheaper versions use steel that is plated. Both look the same at first glance but a quick check with a magnet will tell if you got a copied model.


----------



## Tecboy (Aug 29, 2015)

I look at these batteries, and some of these are button top protected, flat top protected, high discharge flat top, and etc. What are these mean?

http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...ttery_size=292&dir=desc&limit=all&order=price


----------



## m4a1usr (Aug 29, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> I look at these batteries, and some of these are button top protected, flat top protected, high discharge flat top, and etc. What are these mean?
> 
> http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...ttery_size=292&dir=desc&limit=all&order=price



Flat top cells are of a design where the anode (+ end) does not extend above the height of the cells exterior dimension. Button top cells do extend above that. Some flashlights cannot work with flat top batteries as they have no anode spring or raised area to make contact. A consideration to keep aware of when ordering your batteries. High discharge means they can be used at higher current useage than what would be considered normal. I.E. A 1C or there abouts rate.


----------



## Tecboy (Aug 31, 2015)

The Nitecore 18650 batteries seem the most expensive. Is it worth buying these?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 31, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> The Nitecore 18650 batteries seem the most expensive. Is it worth buying these?



Not for me. There are cheaper alternatives out there, using the same cell and protection circuit.

Something like these, or Orbtronic/Keeppower would be the way to go:

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_88&product_id=55

Chris


----------



## akhyar (Sep 1, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> The Nitecore 18650 batteries seem the most expensive. Is it worth buying these?



Unless you're a Nitecore fanboy, the 2 brands mentioned by the above poster are more value for money.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 1, 2015)

When I bought my TM11 a couple of years ago I bought Nitecore cells to go along with it, mainly because it was my first foray into Li-Ion and I wanted to make sure I got something that would work. Since then I have bought some Efest cells as well. The cells I bought are all in the low 2k mAh range, since I don't use my lights heavily so I don't need the extra capacity. These days cells of that capacity are pretty much a commodity, with not near the price difference between brands that one finds with the higher capacity cells. I can get a Nitecore 2000 mAh IMR 18650 cell for around $7 USD each. Why should I pay twice or three times that for a 50% to 75% increase in capacity? In my mind it makes more sense to just buy another set of cells instead.

I used my i4 v2 charger for three years without a single problem. I bought an Xtar VC4 for the 33% higher charge rate (I usually charge four cells at once) and the display and individual channels. So far I am happy with it as well.


----------



## Raysbeam (Sep 1, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> The Nitecore 18650 batteries seem the most expensive. Is it worth buying these?



Check out thrunite 18650's.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> I can get a Nitecore 2000 mAh IMR 18650 cell for around $7 USD each. Why should I pay twice or three times that for a 50% to 75% increase in capacity? In my mind it makes more sense to just buy another set of cells instead.



Oooh, get a 3500mAh 10A drain cell for about $2 more! (LG 18650 MJ1 or Panasonic 18650GA are both great options)


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been pleased with the D4. It's slow but hasn't really bothered me. I feel it'd be perfect if it also had a USB power input on the rear like the Klarus lookalike charger and if it could charge to 4.35V. The Klarus lookalike can do both, but it cannot charge the low 300mA that the D4 can nor does the Klarus have good reviews. 

When the D4 dies, I've looked at both Opus BT-C3400 and Xtar VC4 as a replacement for the faster rates and more features. Like the USB capability of the VC4 though I dislike the goofy cord, but not sure if it can go as low as 300mA which is important to me. The Opus is about as good as it gets, would be perfect if it had USB option also, but for the extra $30+ one can question if it's worth that than the $22 a D4 costs.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> The Opus is about as good as it gets, would be perfect if it had USB option also, but for the extra $30+ one can question if it's worth that than the $22 a D4 costs.



I've been looking for a compact charger for my car that does everything (really just AA and 18650 for me) like the D4. But it's just too slow. Then I think about the other features on the Opus and now I'm starting to think about getting another one to keep in the car! It's big, but I can put it in a case and keep in my trunk bag with random supplies. It can be had for about $35. That's a steal.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 2, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I've been looking for a compact charger for my car that does everything (really just AA and 18650 for me) like the D4. But it's just too slow. Then I think about the other features on the Opus and now I'm starting to think about getting another one to keep in the car! It's big, but I can put it in a case and keep in my trunk bag with random supplies. It can be had for about $35. That's a steal.


$35 really? Do tell where lol. Cheapest I've seen it is $47 today. $53 on Amazon.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> $35 really? Do tell where lol. Cheapest I've seen it is $47 today. $53 on Amazon.



Well, it's not a coupon price or anything, but I'll still keep my mouth shut. They already beat me with a rubber hose in a back alley over that issue, so I'm afraid to even mention them!


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 2, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Well, it's not a coupon price or anything, but I'll still keep my mouth shut. They already beat me with a rubber hose in a back alley over that issue, so I'm afraid to even mention them!


Lol ok... Is this the 3100 or 3400 we're talking?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Lol ok... Is this the 3100 or 3400 we're talking?



3100. Make sure you get the "v2.2" which is the latest with some fixes. The 3400 is the same, just branded with that number for a specific dealer.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 2, 2015)

markr6 said:


> 3100. Make sure you get the "v2.2" which is the latest with some fixes. The 3400 is the same, just branded with that number for a specific Amazon dealer.


Ahh I see. Is the version prior to the 2.2 the one where the charge voltage switch is internal? Or am I thinking of a different charger?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 2, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Ahh I see. Is the version prior to the 2.2 the one where the charge voltage switch is internal? Or am I thinking of a different charger?



I believe they all have that. By the way, that is just the most bizarre thing ever!! I don't understand that.


----------



## Tecboy (Sep 2, 2015)

Just curious, how long does your charger take to recharge the battery?
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 3, 2015)

Tecboy said:


> Just curious, how long does your charger take to recharge the battery?
> Thanks for all the suggestions.



Depends on the capacity of your batteries, and how depleted your batteries are.
Like for like, 3400mAh battery will take longer to charge than 2600mAh.
For eg, on my Nitecore i4 charger, with 4x 18650 3400mAh down to 3..6-3.7v, at maximum charging rate of 0.375a, sometime can take me around 8 to 10 hours.

My Opus BT3100 that can charge up to 1A for 4 cells is still in the post, so can't compare it yet with the Nitecore i4 that I have


----------



## V.leMloq (Sep 3, 2015)

I can vouch for both d4 and i4 - d4 is better IMHO, having a LCD so you can keep an eye on charging, check the battery was recognized correctly, lower the charging current etc. 
My mother on the other hand likes i4 more because it _doesn't have_ any controls or displays... :thinking:

Neither is superfast, d4 can do at most 750mA/slot with max. 2 cells charging, otherwise 375mA/slot - on the other hand, the cells are not warming up too much with these currents - and with Li-ion cells I'd say it's better to _lente_ _festinare.._.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2015)

I forget exactly, but when completely discharging my 3400mAh cells, then recharging them, it showed something around 3 hours, 20 minutes. That was using the 1A charge rate.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes charging a 3400mAh 18650 from 3.7V can take 4 to 5 hours on the D4.

I'm not usually in a need for charged batteries super quickly, but I've found when I do I charge no more than two at a time. Then charge the ones I don't need after that. For me personally, I'd rather have the option for charging at 300mA or lower than the option for 1A. Would be great to have both though.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 3, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I believe they all have that. By the way, that is just the most bizarre thing ever!! I don't understand that.


Is it difficult to take the cover off and get to the switch? Or is just more annoying than difficult?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Is it difficult to take the cover off and get to the switch? Or is just more annoying than difficult?



I haven't tried. But if I were going to do this, I would just look at photos online of people that have to get an idea of where it's at. Then just estimate the area and cut out some of the case with a Dremel.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 3, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I haven't tried. But if I were going to do this, I would just look at photos online of people that have to get an idea of where it's at. Then just estimate the area and cut out some of the case with a Dremel.


Oh dear God, I was assuming there were some screws you could simply unscrew and lift the cover off. Had no idea you've gotta cut into the friggin thing to access the switch. 4.35V is not a must for me, but it'd be nice to have for my 16650s. 

Can some manufacturer out there just make my perfect charger out there already? All the features of the Opus C3100 with side switch for charge voltage and USB input option? Hell, icing on the cake, make it usable as a powerbank too. [emoji106]

Edit: Looked at a pic of the Opus and see 4 screws on the underside. Should be as easy as unscrewing those.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Oh dear God, I was assuming there were some screws you could simply unscrew and lift the cover off. Had no idea you've gotta cut into the friggin thing to access the switch. 4.35V is not a must for me, but it'd be nice to have for my 16650s.
> 
> Can some manufacturer out there just make my perfect charger out there already? All the features of the Opus C3100 with side switch for charge voltage and USB input option? Hell, icing on the cake, make it usable as a powerbank too. [emoji106]
> 
> Edit: Looked at a pic of the Opus and see 4 screws on the underside. Should be as easy as unscrewing those.



Yes, just unscrew it if you want. My Dremel cutout idea was just to make it easy to switch on the fly if necessary instead of taking it apart. But I don't think I'll get into 4.35v cells, so I'm just leaving it alone.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2015)

akhyar said:


> My Opus BT3100 that can charge up to 1A for 4 cells is still in the post, so can't compare it yet with the Nitecore i4 that I have




Imo its not even comparable,totally different leagues Your going from a 1.6 to a v8(sounds as loud :laughing: ). Bays 1+4 allow up to 2a charge,i mainly use the 1.5a on bay 1+4 for my vape IMR/INR cells,super quick and not too high to shorten the life(not that 300 or so cycles and cost is a big deal).

1ax4 makes a nice difference on one charger instead of me firing up my vp1 and vp2. 

The test/refresh is useful too for cells that might not have been used for a few months. Right now my i4 is back up for my back up chargers :laughing:


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 3, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yes, just unscrew it if you want. My Dremel cutout idea was just to make it easy to switch on the fly if necessary instead of taking it apart. But I don't think I'll get into 4.35v cells, so I'm just leaving it alone.


Looks like it's a non-issue for me anyway. Didn't realize till just now that the protection circuit on the Keeppower 16650s cuts in at 4.2V rendering charging to 4.35V useless. Stupid me... 

Yep, think I'm gonna have to put a C3100 on the ole Xmas list...


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Looks like it's a non-issue for me anyway. Didn't realize till just now that the protection circuit on the Keeppower 16650s cuts in at 4.2V rendering charging to 4.35V useless. Stupid me...
> 
> Yep, think I'm gonna have to put a C3100 on the ole Xmas list...



Oh yeah, I thought you had 4.35v cells like the LG D1 or E1. Don't use anything but the default setting for 3.6v/3.7v cells!!


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 4, 2015)

How often do people usually test or refresh their cells on the Opus?


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> How often do people usually test or refresh their cells on the Opus?




Quite a slow process even at discharging at 1a,then charging back up.......

I have used it 3 times, some new 30Q cells and to refresh some older very well used efest cells.

My vaping does it quicker :laughing: I can drain 2x 18650 IMR cells easy in a couple of hours,down to 3.3v(some mods 3.1v) Then charge back up at 1.5a makes a quick mode option which is enjoyable :laughing:

I will use it for cells that have been stored for say 6 months or not used for a period of time (most do get used though). If any cell seems to under perform,example i have noticed some cells not lasting quite as long,refresh is an option then. 

Not timed the full process ,but i am sure its 10hrs + . I have let the cells discharge/charge x2 and give in with that, as not sure how many cycles off the top of my head it does!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

I will probably never refresh Li-Ion...no real memory effect to worry about. Just top them off and use them. Maybe an occasional TEST function just to give it a quick workout and check capacity; I'm talking once/year maybe. If I used cells heavily, like vaping, I would probably test it more often to see the loss in capacity. With that kind of heavy use, I'm sure the capacity starts to decrease much quicker unlike my 18650s in a low draw application (SC600 usually pulling 500mA-1A)


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2015)

34A with my 0.1ohm coils Mark :laughing: although i cant vape 120w for long,too *beep* ing hot !!!!

Can go up to 160w which would be 40A 

My uses right now is around 10A using 2 cells........


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 4, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I will probably never refresh Li-Ion...no real memory effect to worry about. Just top them off and use them. Maybe an occasional TEST function just to give it a quick workout and check capacity; I'm talking once/year maybe. If I used cells heavily, like vaping, I would probably test it more often to see the loss in capacity. With that kind of heavy use, I'm sure the capacity starts to decrease much quicker unlike my 18650s in a low draw application (SC600 usually pulling 500mA-1A)


So the test function is fairly quick and will give you the full measured capacity of the cell? How so if it's not fully discharging and recharging?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> So the test function is fairly quick and will give you the full measured capacity of the cell? How so if it's not fully discharging and recharging?



TEST charges, discharges, then recharges to full capacity. After the discharge is when you see the displayed mAh (real capacity of the cell). This took about 8 hours total on my 3400 cells, but they were not full drained to begin with.

REFRESH does this process three times.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 4, 2015)

markr6 said:


> TEST charges, discharges, then recharges to full capacity. After the discharge is when you see the displayed mAh (real capacity of the cell). This took about 8 hours total on my 3400 cells
> 
> REFRESH does this process three times.


Ah this is very helpful. Thanks! 

I think I'd really like this feature to keep track over time of the performance of my cells.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 15, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Yes charging a 3400mAh 18650 from 3.7V can take 4 to 5 hours on the D4.
> 
> I'm not usually in a need for charged batteries super quickly, but I've found when I do I charge no more than two at a time. Then charge the ones I don't need after that. For me personally, I'd rather have the option for charging at 300mA or lower than the option for 1A. Would be great to have both though.



Wanted to update this since it's fresh in my memory. Charged 2 3500mAh NCR18650GA last night from ~3.68V and it took 3 hrs 40 minutes to full charge.


----------



## coppertrail (Sep 15, 2015)

I have the Pila IBC, Efest LUC 4 and the Nitecore D2. I've only been using the D2 since Dec with great results. Only downside is that it takes 4+ hrs to charge a LG HE2 from 3.5V to 4.2V


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 15, 2015)

coppertrail said:


> I have the Pila IBC, Efest LUC 4 and the Nitecore D2. I've only been using the D2 since Dec with great results. Only downside is that it takes 4+ hrs to charge a LG HE2 from 3.5V to 4.2V



This is because the D2 has a maximum charging current of only 0.5A. But the D4 has a 1A charging current slots when charging 2 cells. Just like some other 4-slots chargers. Generally, Nitecore chargers have good reviews....


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 16, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> This is because the D2 has a maximum charging current of only 0.5A. But the D4 has a 1A charging current slots when charging 2 cells. Just like some other 4-slots chargers. Generally, Nitecore chargers have good reviews....



The D4 has a 750mA charge rate for two cells and 375mA for 4 cells, as maximum rates.

This is similar to their i4 v2 4 bay charger.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Nitecore Digicharger D4 UK.html

Chris


----------



## akhyar (Sep 16, 2015)

To, me the build quality of latest Nitecore chargers is top notch compared to the Xtar VC4 and Opus BT C3100 that I also own.
The spring sliders glide smoothly, the plastic body feels solid without any sharp edges, power cord with Nitecore's word on the figure-of-8 plug, and the list goes on.

But they just slow, and limited in functions compared to their competitors.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 16, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> The D4 has a 750mA charge rate for two cells and 375mA for 4 cells, as maximum rates.
> 
> This is similar to their i4 v2 4 bay charger.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction Chris. Really thought NC has a 1A charging current of the D4 when charging 2 cells. So its still less than 1 until now. I stand corrected. Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 26, 2015)

Just found this kit for $35 at amazon. Mr. Malkoff just ran out of the 2 cell type, so why not?





What's in the box.


Aaaaaand comes with a bonus....




A flashlight. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Balog (Oct 10, 2015)

Who has the best price on the D4? I don't mind a slower charge and it seems like a good value.


----------



## thslw8jg (Oct 10, 2015)

Illumn has great prices on nitecore chargers


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

I have both the Nitecore i4 2014 and Xtar VC4

Both Charges are solid and does the charging job well. The difference of the two are:

Nitecore i4 2014: AC Powered; Output charge power: 0.375Ax4 / 0.75Ax2
Xtar VC4: USB Powered, output charge: 0.5A, 1A ; *shows charge status of Juiced up mAh*, has spaced-sized slots for different size batteries

I do recommend the 4 slot chargers. Its bigger than 2 slot but cost efficient and convenient over the long term, especially when battery quantities increase exponentially 

As for me, I have the Xtar VC4 on my desk for weekly charging and Nitecore i4 for emergencies.


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

That seems an expensive price [email protected]$35, you can get far superior chargers for that amount or less. Dont get me wrong, the i4 is fine,but imo dated now and a $15 charger,not a $35. For that you would have a vp4 or opus bt c3100 v2.2 and change!.

Nitecore branded cells are expensive though.............still steep imho


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

ven said:


> That seems an expensive price [email protected]$35, you can get far superior chargers for that amount or less. Dont get me wrong, the i4 is fine,but imo dated now and a $15 charger,not a $35. For that you would have a vp4 or opus bt c3100 v2.2 and change!.
> 
> Nitecore branded cells are expensive though.............still steep imho



VP4: Faster charging Amps is not necessarily healthy for li-Ion batteries.

I went with Nitecore branded batteries because my flashlights are Nitecore (proprietary on button top cells). I didn't want to fry brain cells thinking about the mass types of button top 18650s out there to begin with as a new flashaholic, (minus Fire Anything - good for laser pointers). In the beginning, it's always thought of as an investment, but of course, everyone has different budgets. Slowly as my flashlight purchasing slows down and have more free time, I'll dive into alternatives for Nitecore batteries.



While mAh is the amount of Juice a battery can hold, the cost difference between various protected 18650s boils down to two differences: The 'Watt Hour' rating of a battery has a factor into 'High Discharge' and Low Discharge' rates. Would anyone like to elaborate on this or link to an already created thread?


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

Xiphex said:


> VP4: Faster charging Amps is not necessarily healthy for li-Ion batteries.




1a and 1.5a is fine for most 18650 cells  0.5a is too slow for me. I have the vp4 and a good charger,nice display..........just a shame they could not get 4 bays at 1a..........not really much of an ask these days.

Depending on how many re-charges you do,will obv reflect if 0.5a or 1a is kind of an issue.

For the i4, 0.35a is very slow on the 4 bays...........


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

ven said:


> 1a and 1.5a is fine for most 18650 cells  0.5a is too slow for me.


  Which Li-Ion chargers output a charge current of 1.5A?

For a Nitecore i4 2014 whos company decided to use AC input, Nitecore should really amp up their chargers as it's not limited to 5V USB input. I wonder if Xtar would ever go USB3.0, take advantage of the extra current from USB 3.0 ports


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

Xiphex said:


> Which Li-Ion chargers output a charge current of 1.5A?



2a if you want in bays 1+4

The opus bt c3100 v2.2 gives options of .2a/.3a/.5a/0.7a/1a/1.5a/2.a. The latter 2 rates(1.5a and 2a) only in bays 1+4.
Not only that ,charge/discharge/discharge refresh/quick test options from the mode button across any of the bays. So as an example, you could have an AA nimh at 1a in bay 1 on discharge refresh,bay 2 could be a 10440 at 0.3a on charge,bay 3 on quick test for a 16340...........etc etc



It will allow 4x1a rates, also supports nimh so gives it extra flexibility and for not much more than $30 from gearbest makes a pretty sound choice imo.


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

Timothybil said:


> Why should I pay twice or three times that for a 50% to 75% increase in capacity? In my mind it makes more sense to just buy another set of cells instead.



^ You're spending more time charging the batteries and swapping batteries in flashlights more frequently. ; If your flashlight supports High Discharge, stick with a higher Wh rating.
There's also the factor of Un-protected 18650s (cheaper) and Protected 18650s - price varies by mAh and Wh , where 18650 Flashlights must use protected 18650s (Otherwise, KA BOOM!)


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry Ven, I have not read the whole thread yet. My responses were based by the most current 5 thread replies. Awesome Opus charger! the Refresh feature is definitely the selling point (oh Sweet, various simultaneous modes per slot). You'll never know how many times I was about to throw out my Energizer Ni-Mh AA rechargeable before my Sony BCG-34HRE brought them back to life!

Edit = 10 10 2015 1:22am - done reading thread


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

ven said:


> :thumbsup:



RE: Opus BT - C3100 

The promo price is right at CAD 37.84 but the company's revealed major safety revision/correction flaw under the 'Highlights' section of http://www.gearbest.com/chargers/pp_173012.html Has me wondering if this charger is safe to use or not as safe as i4 or VC4.

Opus BT - C3100 not too matured of a charger yet? New company?


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

V2.2 is the latest version, i am sure some issues were reg the fan.........

Mine has been on every day, for up to 10hrs easy at times,since bought,issue free other than the noisy fan now and then :laughing: but its the norm and its obv for a reason to aid cooling at higher charge rates.

Build is not quite with xtar,but its not shabby either,way above the i4(not got a d4). 

My fav 4 bay charger by a long way..............

Checked V after,left on after charging for 12hrs to check no over charging,all good!!!! Passed my tests anyway :laughing:

If any charger is not safe, i would say the issue with the i4 plug would win that category. However mine has been ok since bought,one channel has gone a bit iffy now........not heavy use either.


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

This is v2.1
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389732-Test-Review-of-Charger-Opus-BT-C3100-V2-1


----------



## akhyar (Oct 10, 2015)

As someone who owns the VC4, i4 and Opus BT C3100 v2.2, my suggestion is just go for the Opus.
My VC4 and i4 spend time in the drawer nowadays


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

akhyar said:


> As someone who owns the VC4, i4 and Opus BT C3100 v2.2, my suggestion is just go for the Opus.
> My VC4 and i4 spend time in the drawer nowadays




+1 to that in every way......


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 10, 2015)

Just ordered the Opus BT C3100 V2.2 from GearBest. Amazon and Ebay were $ more. It's nice to have various chargers. Does this one need to be on a Surge Protector (Belkin 3940J) ?


----------



## ven (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine is not,its plugged into an extension with the viv,iphone,laptop admittedly not high drain appliances........

Not sure if req your side,thinking about it our V is different, if that makes a difference!!

iirc one of the other issues from older versions was the plug/power,sure again its been sorted for v2.2

Been issue free although i have to use an adapter for our 3 pin plugs..............

Anyway,congrats,cant see a regret there tbh, bang for buck i cant think of a charger that beats it...........

No more waiting for ages with charging, i regular use 1+4 bays at 1.5a for my IMR/INR vape cells,flashlight cells too if IMR/INR unless i require a 4 cell light then its at 1a.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 10, 2015)

Xiphex said:


> RE: Opus BT - C3100
> 
> The promo price is right at CAD 37.84 but the company's revealed major safety revision/correction flaw under the 'Highlights' section of http://www.gearbest.com/chargers/pp_173012.html Has me wondering if this charger is safe to use or not as safe as i4 or VC4.
> 
> Opus BT - C3100 not too matured of a charger yet? New company?




Would you please detail this problem? When I checked the link, I was not sure what you were referring to.

Thanks.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 11, 2015)

Xiphex said:


> Just ordered the Opus BT C3100 V2.2 from GearBest. Amazon and Ebay were $ more. It's nice to have various chargers. Does this one need to be on a Surge Protector (Belkin 3940J) ?



Mine is just on normal extension cable.
i believed there must be a fuse inside my UK 3-pin power adapter to take care of any surge in the voltage


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 12, 2015)

My charger shipped out today 

@ Ven #79 Awesome, Thanks. I'm from Canada, 3 prong 120V (ordered the US Plug version). The Xtar VC4 chargers at a fast pace as I have it plugged into a 10A 10-port USB power dock [AC powered]. Next time i charge, i'll check the Amps with the VI01 to see how much current is drawn from the charger. 

@Keepingitlight #80 The link was for Opus BT-C3100 charger version 2.1 which had a 6 day sale at Gearbest. I went into my shopping cart and noticed i chose Opus BT-C3100 charger version 2.2 which is not a timed sale.

@ Akhyar #81 Mhm, I guess Asia's Fuse plug system is for electric shock. When the appliance is shocked, the fuse in the plug would melt - or is the fuse for incoming AC spikes? I bought a UPS battery backup for my Router, External Router HDD and Modem last November, unfortunately since then till now, there hasn't been any power outages at my home, but fortunately there are no outages at my home -Referring to the most recent 3-4 day outage in BC, my home is on the first generation electricity grid (very reliable) - so didn't have a try to see how well the UPS holds up on battery.


----------



## ven (Oct 12, 2015)

Are we happy Xiphex?





Not best build,defo not the quietest :laughing: ,best bang for buck imo though

Edit- Mine is even 15 rated reason for sitting on old DVD cases is to keep off carpet to aid air flow etc


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 18, 2015)

WAOOO!



ven said:


> Are we happy Xiphex?
> 
> Not best build,defo not the quietest :laughing: ,best bang for buck imo though
> Edit- Mine is even 15 rated reason for sitting on old DVD cases is to keep off carpet to aid air flow etc


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

Xiphex said:


> WAOOO!




Is that a yes or the fan noise :laughing:


----------



## Xiphex (Oct 20, 2015)

What means, "Not the best build"? Don't know mate, my 2.2 is still in shipment.


----------



## ven (Oct 21, 2015)

Just means not the best made or use of best quality plastics . Xtar for example feels a little higher quality . By no means a deal breaker , that's all .


----------



## akhyar (Oct 21, 2015)

Agree with Ven.
My NC i4 has more solid feel to the plastic casing and smoother railing, compared to the Opus.
But 'fraid not, the internal and functions are top notch


----------



## Xiphex (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm loving the functions of BT-C3100, and the Fan is not too noisy. It's quieter than a desktop PC. Is it just me or am I addicted to the smell of fresh new Electronics?


----------



## Acadian (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been using a D4 for a few months now and I'm pretty happy with it. 

I just recently got a Foxnovo F 4S - can't wait to give that one a try.


----------



## lightlover (Nov 19, 2015)

Balog said:


> ... the D4? I don't mind a slower charge and it seems like a good value.



Umm, I agree - slow but good is fine by me. 

Now, can all you experts tell me: I'm waiting for a Nitecore D4 being sent from the US. 
Apparently, it will have the US adaptor/transformer (2-pin?)

What do I got to do to use it with a UK 3-pin plug? 
Should I splice in a UK transformer of suitable values? Or what? 

And the D4 won't refresh any batteries - but it will charge 'most anything?

(As you can tell, I know very little about such tech issues ...)

Thanks for any advices!


----------



## Phlogiston (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd wait until you've got it in your hands, if I were you. 

Most power supplies nowadays are multi-voltage and multi-frequency. Look at the ratings printed on the power supply; if they include 50Hz and 240V, all you need is a simple adaptor to plug the US plug into a UK socket. You can buy those on Amazon for a few pounds, or over the counter from a High Street store, although they'll probably charge you twice as much!


----------



## lightlover (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Phlogiston,

If push comes to shove, I'd like to have it operating without an adaptor. 

I guess I might have to buy a new plug, but (probably) even I can fix that up? !


----------



## ven (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi lightlover, I have a couple of these for that type of plug


----------



## Phlogiston (Nov 19, 2015)

lightlover said:


> Thanks Phlogiston,
> 
> If push comes to shove, I'd like to have it operating without an adaptor.
> 
> I guess I might have to buy a new plug, but (probably) even I can fix that up? !



If it has a barrel connector that goes into the back of the charger itself, it should be possible to get a UK-style power supply with the same connector that supplies the right voltage and current. I don't own a D4, though, so I can't tell you what you'd need to get.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 19, 2015)

If it's like its cousin the i4, it will have a standard two pin figure 8 socket for power. You should be able to find a UK version of that power cord almost anywhere: Amazon UK, your equivalent of Radio Shack, TV repair shop, etc.


----------



## lightlover (Nov 20, 2015)

*Thanks guys. * 
Seems most likely to be a simple task then(?!).
[But watch this space, kinda thing: my lack of abilities sometimes even surprises me ...]


----------

